
US GAO post-mortem report on Equifax hack [pdf] - CiPHPerCoder
https://www.gao.gov/assets/700/694158.pdf
======
CiPHPerCoder
Immediate takeaway:

It took attackers 76 days to download the data (from 51 databases) on 145.5
million Americans, in small increments to avoid detection.

------
Nomentatus
What I'm reading doesn't seem to rule out SQL injection, and that being used
to directly extract the data - am I wrong?

